# What's the difference??



## Xylob (Sep 12, 2005)

Can somebody point me to a list of *all* the differences between the SE, XE, GLE, & GXE?
I know the GLE is 'nicer' than the GXE, but how? What are all the differences?
What about the XE & the SE?
Also, does one of these packages have a "sportier" suspension than the others? And if so, is it a straight swap, plug & play into a GLE???

thanks in advance.


----------



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

Well the GLE is the luxury edition for Altima's.The GLE's got leather,side air bags,fog lights,and mag wheels that don't look like mag wheels...it didn't come with 5 speed transmission either so,if I had a choice i'd rather have a GXE...

SE is the sport edition,it has the sport suspension,anti-sway bars front and back.For 2000 and 2001 se's Nissan lowered the front end to make a meaner more aggressive look for the car.(great car fun to drive).

xe is the base model...don't know much about it,uhh....manual transmission?!

GXE is the one ya see the most.Good well equipped vehicle,reliable,smooth comftorble ride,sluggish though...


----------



## Xylob (Sep 12, 2005)

I've got a '99 GLE.
Will the suspension from an SE swap straight into my car, or will it require modification?


----------



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

Xylob said:


> I've got a '99 GLE.
> Will the suspension from an SE swap straight into my car, or will it require modification?



Sure,can't see why not...your profile says you have a GXE by the way.


----------



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

Xylob you are a poser,do you even have an Altima?You changed all the gxe's with GLE's once someone noticed you goofed up.Ha Ha Ha...oh well,thats fine.


----------

